

TiddlyWiki: personal wiki designed for the next 25 years (running on Node.js) - e2e4
http://tiddlywiki.com/

======
e2e4
this is a great open source alternative to EverNote.

p.s. TiddlyWiki 5; has undergone a complete re-design/development; so please
give it a try.

and if you want to contribute:
[http://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5/](http://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5/)

